# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #10218 kakalos , Νίκαια-Θηβών

## kakalos

Μετά απο 3 μήνες σαν client αρχικά στον sv1gft και μετα στον aangelis ο κόμβος μετατρέπεται σε bb με 4 links!

Anka #7597(confederation 10853)
aangelis #4
sv1ggw #6674(confederation 10853)
sokratisg #4016 new



router : pentium 4 1,7GHz 256MB ram DDR1

cf 256




Ευχαριστίες στον aangelis για την υπερπολίτιμη και αναγκαία βοήθειά του καθώς επισης και τον anka για τις χρήσιμες υποδείξεις του!!!  ::  
Μερικες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## anka

Μπραβο Κωστα καλη δουλεια και εις ανωτερα  ::   ::

----------


## sv1gft

Μπραβο Κωστα καλοριζικο και το λινκ sw1ggw

----------


## vmanolis

Μπράβο και από εμένα. Τέτοια ευχάριστα να ακούμε συχνά.  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Μπραβο και απο εμενα και παντα τετοια!!!Και μια συμβουλη:Βαλε λαστιχοταινια στα καλωδια που εχεις που συνδεονται τα feeder για να μην εχεις προβλημα απο την υγρασια.Κατα τα αλλα εισαι μια χαρα!!!!

----------


## kakalos

> Μπράβο και από εμένα. Τέτοια ευχάριστα να ακούμε συχνά.






> Μπραβο και απο εμενα και παντα τετοια!!!


Ευχαριστώ παιδες!

----------


## kakalos

Ο κομβος θα ειναι "κατω" για αλλαγη mobo-cpu!

----------


## kakalos

up and running!Aς ελπισουμε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα με την νεα μητρικη!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  [/u]

----------


## kakalos

Νεο link με sokratisg #4016!Ευχαριστω το συναδελφο και συγκατοικο(στην τρελλα) sokratisg!

----------


## anka

> Νεο link με sokratisg #4016!


Καλοριζικο και με πολυ traffic  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Στον κομβο εχει τοποθετηθει πλεον και δευτερο router που εξυπηρετει το link με sokratisg

----------


## sokratisg

> Στον κομβο εχει τοποθετηθει πλεον και δευτερο router που εξυπηρετει το link με sokratisg


Τιμή μου!  ::  

Αλήθεια γιατί μόνο εμένα; (με πήρανε χαμπάρι τόσο καιρό που έχω να κάνω μπάνιο!  ::   ::  ) 

Σμήναρχέ μου, διατάξτε!

----------


## kakalos

Στον κόμβο λειτουργεί AP με DHCP server για αυτόματη απόδοση IP!  ::   ::  
Οι πελάτες που επι8υμούν μόνιμη σύνδεση στο AP ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου μέσω pm για static IP!  ::   ::

----------


## anka

Καλορίζικο πτέραρχε μου. Άντε να αρχίσουν να καταφθάνουν και οι πελάτες!!!  ::

----------


## gvaf

Έχω στείλει pm στον διαχειριστή του κόμβου αλλά απάντηση δεν παίρνω.
Το pm αφορά τη δημιουργία link.
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι ?

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος, και εγώ είχα στείλει μέσω wind. 
Παρέμεινε αναπάντητο.

----------


## anka

Θα το μεταφερω παιδια ο πτεραρχος, δεν θα το εχει δει !!!  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Σήμερα δημιουργήθηκε νέο λινκ : senius (#10636) --> kakalos (#10218 ).

Στον router RB600 του kakalos που έτρεχε σε v4.10, έγινε αναβάθμιση σε v5.14 with BGP routing filter. Φτιάχτηκαν και τα DNS του.

Σε ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για την άμεση συνεργασία σου.




> C:\Users\senius>tracert www.piranka.awmn
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.piranka.awmn [10.87.176.10]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.kakalos.awmn [10.2.173.134]
> 3 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-kakalos.anka3.awmn [10.87.176.254]
> 4 9 ms 2 ms 2 ms debian-srv.anka3.awmn [10.87.176.10]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## anka

Καλορίζικο παιδιά !!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## kakalos

ενιταιμ γκαις....

----------


## kakalos

Ο κόμβος αναβαθμίστηκε.Εγκαταστάθηκαν ένα rb600A και ένα rb433AH.Αντικαταστάθηκε ο δίμετρος ιστός με τετράμετρο.
Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν δύο ελεύθερα if που προορίζονται για δοκιμές με vgolden #7270 και με aries-manos #577.
Ενεργα links:
kakalos-aangelis
kakalos-senius
kakalos-ANKA3
kakalos-commando

----------


## anka

Well done Κωστη !!!!  ::

----------


## kakalos

Βγήκε άνετα και το link με vgolden2.

----------


## anka

Με γειες !!!!!!  ::

----------


## vgolden

Anka....όταν λέμε άνετα, εννοούμε άνετα!
Κώστα, το bgp είναι ok και να σε ευχαριστήσω κι από εδώ.

----------


## anka

Ωραιος ο V !!!!

----------


## senius

> Βγήκε άνετα και το link με vgolden2.





> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> 
> | WinMTR statistics |
> 
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> 
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> 
> | router.senius.awmn - 0 | 22 | 22 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
> ...


Καλοριζικα!!

----------


## kakalos

Νέο link με convict #7474.

Συνολικά
kakalos-aangelis
kakalos-senius
kakalos-ANKA3
kakalos-commando
kakalos-vgolden2
kakalos-convict
kakalos-kakalos2

----------


## senius

> Νέο link με convict #7474.


Ωραίος! Έμεινε 1 ακόμα ελεύθερο b.b. link για το τέλος, ... το καλύτερο ε?

Τα γραφικά του κόμβου kakalos τρέχουν από εδώ:
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.ht...=60&listid=104

http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist....=60&listid=217

----------


## anka

Καλορίζικο και πάλι !!!!  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε όλα τα μπρίκια σε OS v 6.7
Νέα bb link με:
papachri (#4212)
sv1cim (#1819)

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο kakalos ( #10218 ), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb lik με τον ramirez4 (#20451) , με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ενημερώθηκε το wind και τα dns name servers.

tnx Κώστα

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο kakalos ( #10218 ), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb lik με τον SV1NZO (#16065) , με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ενημερώθηκε το wind και τα dns name servers.



```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.24.83.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.24.83.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.kakalos.awmn [10.2.173.126]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.rb600a.kakalos.awmn [10.87.216.97]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.24.83.1
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο kakalos ( #10218 ), είχαμε ταρατσάδες.
Εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό τα λινκ με ramirez4 (#20451) και SV1NZO (#16065), δεν έπαιζαν από την απέναντι μεριά, οπότε γυρίσαμε λίγες μοίρες τα πιάτο προς τα δεξιά και δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb lik με τον digenis (#1124), με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ενημερώθηκε το wind και τα dns name servers του κόμβου.

Στον κόμβο kakalos ( #10218 ), υπάρχει ακόμα ένα if στραμμένο προς Νέα Σμύρνη, οπού ψάχνει ταίρι...

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα #kakalos !!!

----------


## geolos

Καλησπέρα kakalos  :: 
Δε λεω κατι.... Ξερεις εσυ  :: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## geolos

καλησπέρα,
τελικά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για λινκ με #9895; Υπάρχει N σε vAP με 1Gbit ethernet.
Στο παρελθόν, στα πλαίσιο δοκιμών, είχαμε καλή οπτική σε Α.
Το σκέφτεσαι και μου λες.

----------


## geolos

> Στον κόμβο kakalos ( #10218 ), υπάρχει ακόμα ένα if στραμμένο προς Νέα Σμύρνη, οπού ψάχνει ταίρι...



Κώστα αν κρίνω βάση των τελευταίων σου αναρτήσεων και από το πότε έχει να γράψει ο kakalos στο forum υποθέτω ότι εσύ διαχειρίζεσαι τον εν λόγο κόμβο εκ μέρος του (οι 2 προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις μου ήτανε για kakalos...any way)

Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής: ισχύει το γνωστό σου «συνεχίζουμε…» και για εμάς ή όχι ?

Αν όχι κανένα πρόβλημα - απολύτως κατανοητό. Εναλλακτικά μπορώ να σου προτείνω άλλον με οπτική επαφή με kakalos. Το σκέφτεσαι και μου λες για το πως συνεχίζουμε  ::

----------


## senius

@geolos καλησπέρα.
Φυσικά και μας ενδιαφέρει διασύνδεση με τον κόμβο σου.

Εχεις pm!!

----------


## geolos

Έλαβα το PM και σου έγραψα - σε ευχαριστω, απάντηση δεν πηρα βεβαια αλλα δεν πειράζει.

Όσον αφορά για τα firewall που βάζεις καλα κανεις - όλοι πρέπει να προστατεύονται αρκεί να ξερεις να σεταρεις σωστα τα φίλτρα ετςι ωςτε να μην κωβεις προσβαση σε αλλους κόμβους... αναφέρομαι σε SupperQuagga για να μην αναρωτιέσαι ...
Με αυτο που κανεις αμαυρώνεται το δυκτιο και συμβάλεις στη σπίλωση υπηρεσιών οπως SupperQuagga, bgpmap, diagnostics.

Εάν δε σου αρέσουν οι εν λόγο υπηρεσίες μην τις χρεισημοποιεις. Το να καβεις ομως προσβαση στους κόμβους που 'συντηρούν' αυτές τις υπηρεσίες ειναι απαρεδεκτο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## senius

??????
Καλησπέρα.
Ίσως σε όσα αναφέρεις παραπάνω, δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τον κόμβο kakalos..
Έχεις πιεστεί... Να το ξεπεράσεις.!!! 

Δεν υπάρχουν firewall έτσι ρυθμισμένα, οπού να επειρεαζουν κανέναν σας προς τα έξω.
Κάτι άλλο φταίει , να το ψάξετε. Κι αν θες βοήθεια σε αυτό, εδώ είμαστε.!

Ναι ανταλλάξαμε pm μεταξύ μας για την σύνδεση σου με kakalos. 
Σου απάντησα, μου απάντησες και καταλάβαμε ο ένας τον άλλον. Έγινε κάτι στην συνέχεια που πρέπει να το γυρνάμε γύρω - γύρω?

----------


## geolos

Εάν σε διευκολύνει μπορω να σου στείλω ενα screenshot απο router τον οποιο διαχειρίζεσαι εσυ ; 
Θελεις;;;

Λίγη σοβαρότητα δε βλάπτει.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## senius

Ναι στείλε !
Καλό είναι να ποσταρεις σε άλλα thread σε ότι *δεν* έχει ο Κώστας kakalos, και όχι στου kakalos.

----------


## senius

> Εάν σε διευκολύνει μπορω να σου στείλω ενα screenshot απο router τον οποιο διαχειρίζεσαι εσυ ; 
> Θελεις;;;
> 
> Λίγη σοβαρότητα δε βλάπτει.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ακόμα εγώ και αλλοι περιμένουμε να στείλεις αποδείξεις....




> Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί και υπάρχουν και στο forum της mikrotik.
> Κάνουν block μόνο την IP που κάνει port scan για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και όχι την κίνηση γενικά του BGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall filter
> 
> add chain=input protocol=tcp psd=21,3s,3,1 action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="Port scanners to list " disabled=no
> ...


Καπου πιο πανω σε αλλο thread, εχει ποσταρει ο anka, για τα firewall filter rules, οπου εχουμε ενεργοποιησει εδω και καιρό σε διαφορους κόμβους, ωστε να προστατευονται εσωτερικα στο subnet τους.
Δεν έχω καταλάβει προσωπικά τι εννοείτε και μάλιστα αναφέρετε για το όνομά μου, οτι προκάλεσα φραγη και σύγχυση.
Έχετε αποδείξεις για ότι αναφέρετε για μένα? κι αν ναι? παρακαλώ στείλτε τες μας να το καταλάβουμε κι εμείς, η εγώ.

Στην θέση σας, αν είχα βρει κάτι που να προκάλεσε ο senius, θα το εδεινα εδω στεγνά.
Έτσι μιλάνε και πράττουν οι άνδρες.! Με αποδείξεις και live.

Μην προκαλείτε διχονια στο AWMN δικτυο, χωρίς να ξέρετε τι σας γίνετε.

Συνεχίζουμε και προσπαθούμε την δρομολόγηση του AWMN με καλή θέληση !!!!

----------


## geolos

Για αποδείξεις σου εςτειλα λίνκ. Το γεγονός οτι απείλησες αλλο μέλος του AWMN οτι θα του φέρεις την ΕΕΤΤ (γραμμένα απο εσενα σε αλλο forum) ειμαι πράξεις ενος ξεφτίλα, κάφρου και τραμπούκου. Την εκανες την πατατιά... Μην το κουράζεις αλλο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## senius

Για δώσε το στην δημοσιότητα αυτο με την ΕΕΤΤ..

Τελικά έχεις χάσει τον χρονισμό σου , είσαι άτομο σε σύγχυση , και όσο πας χάνεις την αξιοπρέπεια και τον σεβασμό σου σαν άτομο από τους υπόλοιπους. ΚΡΙΜΑ

*Αρχίζω και σε κάνω κοπυ πλέον*

Παρακαλώ όπως παραθέσεις δημοσιια όσα λες με αποδείξεις , γυναικούλα geole...

Και κάτι άλλο μαστορα geolos.

Σε έχουμε προειδοποιήσει, να μην ποσταρεις *ασχετα post* σε νήματα κομβων οπου δεν εχουν σχέση. 
Παρακαλώ να συμμορφωθείς.

Στην περίπτωση που ακολουθήσεις το ιδιο μοτίβο, θα σου μεταφερω όλα μα όλα τα ποστ σου, στο νημα σου στην ενότητα σου.

Ευχαριστώ και κουλαρε μαν !!!!

*Θα πάθεις έμφραγμα στο τέλος.*

----------


## geolos

Φαινεται ξεχνάς και τι γράφεις στο
https://athenswireless.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19
Αναρωτιέμαι εάν φταίει το αλκοόλ, η παντόφλα, ή το IQ ραδικιού...

Βεβαια επηδει η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην ηλιθιότητα και στην ευφυΐα είναι ότι μόνο η δεύτερη έχει όρια. παραιτούμαι· εχεις δικιο.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## senius

Πάντως αυτό περι Γυναικουλα, να το προσέξεις φιλε,. !!!!

οκ πήραμε και το μήνυμα, οτι στο επίσημο AWMN FORUM, είσαι φάντασμα *σαν geolos.*.....

Εδώ κάτι παίζετε τα κολληταρια. !!

Δεν βλέπουμε φως, όμως....

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο kakalos ( #10218 ), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb λινκ με τον TraveliaNet (#22569) .
Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη.!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Στον κόμβο kakalos ( #10218 ), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb λινκ με τον krispos (#22328 ), σε σύγχρονο AC!! Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους!!

----------


## mikemtb

ενδιαφερον!! τι αποσταση ειναι? και ποσο πιανει σε speedtest?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα . Στον κόμβο kakalos ( #10218 ), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb λινκ με τον soleo (#7817) Νέα Σμύρνη, σε N!! . Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους !!

----------

